# "Harry Potter" Magick Wands



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

I wish I'd seen these before Christmas, or even before Halloween.

They're made from a sheet of paper, Elmer's, a glue gun and paint. Doublesided tape in one step, too, if you've got it.

Might be a fun project for a rainy day, if y'all "do" the Potter stuff.

http://www.dadcando.com/default_MAKING.asp?project=Wizards_wands&category=Wizardry_and_Magic


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

But....but.....Dumbledore is gay! 

Janis


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Janis Sauncy said:


> But....but.....Dumbledore is gay!
> 
> Janis


...and we all wish he'd quit showing his wand around. But these are pretty cool.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I was going to say something else but I'd hate to get this thread deleted or locked down.

After all, it's "Crafting," not GC!

Janis


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Yeah, there's several places one could go with that. I nixed a few of my initial replies. We'll just keep it clean.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Off the Dumbledore subject....  
Harry Potter was very popular with my elementary school classemates. (I'm in high school now... dont laugh!  ) You were very cool if you brought a meat skewer to school with the end dipped in sticky glitter as a "wand". The wands on the link remind me a little of those ones that we made.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Harry Potter stuff is cool! Who cares if Dumbledore is gay? After all, he was the most brilliant wizard ever seen.


----------

